# Business CD...into the guts, trying to fix eject, need help!!! (Please!)



## Redflea (Jun 4, 2008)

Symptoms:

CD Player in new (to me) 2003 E39 530i would play a CD in it, but would not eject the CD.

Wouldn't be so bad if it was music I liked, but it was a kind of Yanni (sp?) vibe w/elements of John Tesh...yes, that bad.

Action:

So out came the CD player, off came it's top, and I removed the offending CD.

Good so far...

But:

1. Found a loose spring inside and I can't figure out where it is supposed to go

Anyone have any idea where the errant spring is supposed to go? Or if it's even important, and another issue is keeping the CD player from changing back to "ready" mode so a CD can be inserted?

Thanks! Pics and more info below...

Unit out of the car...top not yet removed.









Top removed - yay!.









Spring was found approximately here...see the arrow to the right of the white text box. No idea if it was from there, or just bounded over there from where ever it was originally connected. You can see the spring laying on the mechanism...









More of the spring: 

























I was able to get the unit back to the state where it will accept and play a CD, and partly eject it...and with a slight push on a lever it will fully eject. So for some reason the lever that completes the eject can't quite muster the oomph to complete its tasks. Everything moves smoothly and easily, doesn't feel like a lubrication issue. Pics below.

Anyone have any suggestions, please?

Unit opened...the white lever in the bottom-middle of the unit (closest to you) is the one that isn't doing its job completely. 









Close-up of the white lever that is supposed to complete the eject...it doesn't push against the sliding metal piece hard enough...it only partially completes the eject. If I use my finger to help it a little the eject completes successfully. 









The underside of the piece that holds the white plastic lever. Nothing appears to be missing...


----------

